# Best Blue Jeans that money can buy?



## The Dandy (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm told the ones made by Polo Jeans are quite good, what do you think? Classic Blue Jeans style that can be worn with anything, that's what i need.


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

I can't even begin to imagine someone recommending Polo jeans as "quite good"; they're wholly unremarkable.

"Classic" basically means "Levis 501s", and not much else.

DH


----------



## ToryBoy (Oct 13, 2008)

Levi's 501, on sale during the summer sale (if you want until late July) :icon_smile:

Do not know about Ralph Lauren jeans, but I do like Armani jeans. Saying that, the last I purchased jeans were in August 2007 and plan never to buy jeans again.


----------



## goplutus (Jun 4, 2005)

my only pair of jeans are ralph lauren. they are fine. i'll stick to levi's 501 when those wear out. FWIW, ralph lauren himself is known to don the levi's, and says he can't really make them any better than that.


----------



## britneck (Feb 23, 2008)

APC- new standard fit. Great denim, basic no frills design. They are how jeans used to be..


----------



## ToryBoy (Oct 13, 2008)

goplutus said:


> my only pair of jeans are ralph lauren. they are fine. i'll stick to levi's 501 when those wear out. FWIW, ralph lauren himself is known to don the levi's, and says he can't really make them any better than that.


He should get Levi's to make RL jeans

It is like Sean Combs not wearing his brand suits.


----------



## chatsworth osborne jr. (Feb 2, 2008)

*Mr. Dandy,*

I think white Kiton jeans are truly what you want.


----------



## Groover (Feb 11, 2008)

501's everytime


----------



## NoVaguy (Oct 15, 2004)

The Dandy said:


> I'm told the ones made by Polo Jeans are quite good, what do you think? Classic Blue Jeans style that can be worn with anything, that's what i need.


If you want jeans from the Polo/Ralph Lauren family, get something from RRL. The stuff from 5~7 years ago were some of the best stuff on the market at the time, today's stuff is not as good. However, sizing was very irregular.

Currently - I wear a ton of denim. Right now I have pairs by PRPS (some good stuff in the Gilt sale), Lee Gold Label, Levi's Captial E, Chip & Pepper Selvage (my particular pair very underrated, but chip and pepper is generally crap), Crate Hamilton Selvage, Earnest Sewn's half selvage from 2003~2005 (current stuff isn't up to snuff, it appears), and Nudie Regular Ralf (Regular Alf) Dry Selvage as my "good pairs", with a whole bunch of worn out mediocre pairs. I'm sure I'm missing more.

Beyond that, I would recommend going to styleforum's streetwear and denim subforum and asking questions about the Polo/RRL/RLPL or whatever else you're interested about in the quick questions thread (don't start a new post). I would start with a pair of slim straightlegs and go from there.


----------



## Mr. Golem (Mar 18, 2006)

Check out this thread we just had recently: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?t=102336


----------



## Gromson (Oct 11, 2009)

501s are nice and classic.

There are also nicer 501s as well....

https://www.shopfarinellis.com/ms-90-2-lvc.aspx

Or you could go with some nice Japanese denim...


----------



## Leighton (Nov 16, 2009)

There are only two options for high quality denim.

The cheap and classic route: Levi 501 shrink to fit, or any Levi's with a rigid wash.

Or

Anything made from selvedge/selvage denim. A higher quality fabric made from a shuttle loom and presumably holds up better and longer. Also costs at least a hundred dollars, maybe $80 if on deep deep discount.

For really inexpensive, but surprisingly durable denim, the Kirkland brand jeans are hard to beat.

Honestly I don't think there is much difference in denim, and just don't see the point in anything better than Levis. Unless you go selvage, but I don't get that either. Or maybe I just don't have that disposable of an income. Or any income right now for that matter...


----------



## BamaCPA (Jan 19, 2008)

What about Tommy Bahama? I don't have any - just asking. They sure do think a lot of them.


----------



## Leighton (Nov 16, 2009)

BamaCPA said:


> What about Tommy Bahama? I don't have any - just asking. They sure do think a lot of them.


Took a look. As expected, vastly overpriced and fake looking. By fake I'm referring to the distressing. They do have some plain colors, but whats the point? The denim isn't any better. Also noticed they have some poly/cotton and cotton/tecel(?) blends. Not sure if that is still denim...

As for the price. For a lot less you can get raw denim from Levis or the same wash from Costco.


----------



## BamaCPA (Jan 19, 2008)

They sell them at Belk for $80-$90 per pair and have some plain colors that don't look bad but I've never strayed from Levi's even though I have been tempted


----------



## The Dandy (Feb 7, 2010)

So Levi Strauss it shall be! Thank you gentlemen!


----------



## theCardiffGiant (Sep 16, 2007)

Let me just add that the best jeans I've ever worn were these from Brooks Brothers. Fit, rise, construction, color -- everything was perfect for me. As an added bonus I found them tucked in the back of a Factory Store for an astonishing $25. Light wash jeans look like something from Jay Leno's closet. Dark wash is where it's at.


----------



## Grayland (Oct 22, 2007)

Dhaller said:


> I can't even begin to imagine someone recommending Polo jeans as "quite good"; they're wholly unremarkable.
> 
> "Classic" basically means "Levis 501s", and not much else.
> 
> DH


I've never seen Polo jeans, but the RRL jeans are as good a denim as you'll find and actually look very similar to Levis. I also wear 501's and find them a great value.


----------



## bwep (Apr 17, 2005)

I am similar to NoVayguy in that I have several pairs and have found that I have been drawn to denim in the last year or so. That said, there are tons and tons of denim products out there with multiple fits, colors and weights. Denim has really become heterogeneous and not simply outdoor or blue collar work material. I am fond of AG protege' and guffin lines, but own a variety. I am currently wearing my 501's as I get ready to spend the day watching my son on the pitch with 2 or 3 games. I am very casual in patagonia layers. 

I am waiting for a pair of APC as many denim aficianados claim its superiority. I recently piked up a pair of Nudies which are nice. Stitches makes some unique styles and I love PRPS, but they just don't fit me well. RL is crap. I have a pair of Bill's which are heavy duty. Heitl makes a nice conservative dress denim as well.

Have fun, denim is a blast but like everything else can get costly...


----------



## Grayland (Oct 22, 2007)

bwep said:


> I am similar to NoVayguy in that I have several pairs and have found that I have been drawn to denim in the last year or so. That said, there are tons and tons of denim products out there with multiple fits, colors and weights. Denim has really become heterogeneous and not simply outdoor or blue collar work material. I am fond of AG protege' and guffin lines, but own a variety. I am currently wearing my 501's as I get ready to spend the day watching my son on the pitch with 2 or 3 games. I am very casual in patagonia layers.
> 
> I am waiting for a pair of APC as many denim aficianados claim its superiority. I recently piked up a pair of Nudies which are nice. Stitches makes some unique styles and I love PRPS, but they just don't fit me well. *RL is crap*. I have a pair of Bill's which are heavy duty. Heitl makes a nice conservative dress denim as well.
> 
> Have fun, denim is a blast but like everything else can get costly...


RL makes a lot of different lines of clothing. The RRL jeans I have are made in America of Japanese Selvedge denim. They are every bit the equal, if not superior to, Nudies or APC. I have the APC Rescues. They're nice too, but as I said, I also like the good old 501's also.


----------



## David V (Sep 19, 2005)

Why spend a lot of money on jeans?


----------



## The Dandy (Feb 7, 2010)

David V said:


> Why spend a lot of money on jeans?


So that they last longer good sir!


----------



## Checkerboard 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

The Dandy said:


> So that they last longer good sir!


Nonsense.

The pricing on denim clothing has little or nothing to do with quality or longevity.


----------



## jamestct (Dec 29, 2008)

I used to be part of the 'Levi's only' fraternity until my wife introduced me to the '7 For All Mankind' brand a few years ago. I find that their 'Standard' model is far more comfortable than any of my Levi's and the blue is a nicer err..blue. I see you are in London - Selfridges or Harvey Nicks should be your best bet. Or Harrods if you can face it.


----------



## David V (Sep 19, 2005)

The Dandy said:


> So that they last longer good sir!


You want them to last a long time? Don't buy them pre-washed, sanded, rinsed, softened or dashed upon the rocks in a mountain fed stream.


----------



## The Dandy (Feb 7, 2010)

Thank you gentlemen!


----------



## bwep (Apr 17, 2005)

Grayland, nice to know that RL has some quality denim. I have visited the RL store in Highland Park here in Dallas and have never seen such. Nor have I seen RL Japanese selvedge at NM in their RL boutique. Perhaps, Stanley Korshak carries them.

Pricing of denim is not unlike pricing of any clothing. Sometimes it has to do with quality, sometimes it has to do with a name and many times I haven't a clue. There are many different types of product out there in terms of color, fit and cut, detail, and hand. I am finding denim quite versatile and a nice compliment to my wardrobe. just my opinion.


----------



## Grayland (Oct 22, 2007)

bwep said:


> Grayland, nice to know that RL has some quality denim. I have visited the RL store in Highland Park here in Dallas and have never seen such. Nor have I seen RL Japanese selvedge at NM in their RL boutique. Perhaps, Stanley Korshak carries them.
> 
> Pricing of denim is not unlike pricing of any clothing. Sometimes it has to do with quality, sometimes it has to do with a name and many times I haven't a clue. There are many different types of product out there in terms of color, fit and cut, detail, and hand. I am finding denim quite versatile and a nice compliment to my wardrobe. just my opinion.


I don't believe they make the RRL jeans anymore. I bought them new, but off of the B&S on StyleForum. Retail was $295, but I paid between $50 and $75 for them. I'd never pay $295 for a pair of jeans unless the supermodel wearing them came with them! I agree about the price/quality issue. I like my STF 501's as much as any pair I have and they cost about $35. You'll like the APC as the plain back pocket allows them to be dressed up a bit.


----------



## rgrossicone (Jan 27, 2008)

britneck said:


> APC- new standard fit. Great denim, basic no frills design. They are how jeans used to be..


I wore mine today...check out WAYWT! I love them. How do levis STF size? I wear a 30 in APC NS, and 31 or 32 in others. They say to order two sizes up...sit in a warm bath for 10 minutes...correct?


----------



## David Reeves (Dec 19, 2008)

I got some NS today. I like them a lot, very similar to Nudie and some Prada jeans.......mind you A.P.C is a bit Like when Prada was good.

But how about some Bespoke ones with 24 Carat Gold rivets?


----------



## Beau (Oct 4, 2007)

RRL Selvedge. Fit is great. I have wide hips, so most jeans are uncomfortable. My RRLs are comfortable and stylish in straight leg and button fly. They aren't cheap. $230.

The Bill's jeans are very heavy and not stylish ( a dad jean).

Citizen for Humanity Jager model is a nice skinny jean with a touch of spandex.


----------



## BamaCPA (Jan 19, 2008)

David Reeves said:


> I got some NS today. I like them a lot, very similar to Nudie and some Prada jeans.......mind you A.P.C is a bit Like when Prada was good.
> 
> But how about some Bespoke ones with 24 Carat Gold rivets?


Ridiculous. Everyone knows they are supposed to be platinum. :aportnoy:


----------



## NoVaguy (Oct 15, 2004)

Grayland said:


> I don't believe they make the RRL jeans anymore. I bought them new, but off of the B&S on StyleForum. Retail was $295, but I paid between $50 and $75 for them. I'd never pay $295 for a pair of jeans unless the supermodel wearing them came with them! I agree about the price/quality issue. I like my STF 501's as much as any pair I have and they cost about $35. You'll like the APC as the plain back pocket allows them to be dressed up a bit.


I had the RRL slim bootcut in selvedge/selvage (pretty much a very slight bootcut). I got them on ebay (something like $40 to $80), but I screwed up on the sizing and had to resell them.

Phenomemal jeans, but they were definitely vanity sized. I bought a size 36 (my waist at the time) and they were more like a lowcut 40~41 at the top, probably ideal for someone who had a 38 or 39 inch waist (since it sat on your wider hip bone area, below the waist). I probably needed a size 33 or 34.

If you see deadstock RRL's on ebay, make sure you get the actual measurements and don't end up like me, with phenomenal but poorly fitting jeans.


----------



## Beau (Oct 4, 2007)

Grayland said:


> I don't believe they make the RRL jeans anymore...


RRL is available at a select number of Ralph Lauren boutiques. I bought a pair in Atlanta in September of '09. Limited numbers of sizes and cuts. I would definately purchase again, yet I have little need for more than two or three pairs of jeans.


----------



## brentfoto (Jan 21, 2010)

I like Levi's 527 Low Rise Bootcut Jeans. Very stylish and at a good price point. They also have a slender look to them, at least on me. 

There was no mention of the word 'classic' in the OP. 501's though, I guess, are okay, but boring IMHO. 

I do intend to buy one pair, and one pair only, of True Religion Jeans, and refuse to become addicted to such high priced jeans. Nordstrom Rack has them reduced to almost a workable price point.


----------



## cdavant (Aug 28, 2005)

They don't seem to be available now, but they may be coming back--the Lands End Custom pants option offered jeans for a while and provided me the best fitting denim I've owned. 501s are tougher, but having bought several LE custom chinos before the jeans, the fit was spot on and hasn't changed at all with washing. They were if memory serves, less than $100. If you've got short legs, a short rise, muscular thighs and what we ageing athletes refer to as "Runner's Belly" MTM denim jeans are a godsend.

The web site says "This item is not currently available. We're making a few changes, so please check back soon. Or, e-mail us and we'll notify you when they're available." Let's hope.

Talk about great fit at a reasonable price, you specified most of your measurements and in three weeks you had your pants. The first pair went back--at their expense--the rise wasn't right, and the three pairs that followed were perfect.


----------



## Artking3 (May 4, 2008)

The best denim are Japanese and selvage. Superdenim is the forum you want to check out if you want know why those are the best. It has to do with dye-ing and construction. Of course if you enter that world there is no turning back.


----------



## Checkerboard 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

I just took a look at Bluefly's final clearance on jeans, to see if there was anything I might want.
At _final markdown_, prices ranged from $55-$189, with retail from $175-$426.

Please forgive my ignorance, however I do not know of anything could be done to a pair of denim jeans to give them value worth even the deep discount prices.

I will be the first to admit that the denim now used in standard STF 501s is far below the quality it once was, however for $29 a pair, all day, any day, I believe they are well worth the price.
As for perfect fit, I can buy the proper size and take a bath in them.
If I want a "distressed" look, I wear them.

I find no value in paying top price for a designer name, "style" that will be soon out of fashion, or for someone else to wear out my clothing for me!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

When it comes to denim, I shall never need more than my Levi 501 Originals. They look good, seem to last forever and are well priced. Contrary to popular belief, you do not always have to pay a lot for quality...the trick is to pay, just enough!


----------



## At Law (Apr 15, 2008)

7 For All Mankind make a very well-fitting, good looking jean.
I have made the switch as well.


----------



## goplutus (Jun 4, 2005)

eagle2250 said:


> When it comes to denim, I shall never need more than my Levi 501 Originals. They look good, seem to last forever and are well priced. Contrary to popular belief, you do not always have to pay a lot for quality...the trick is to pay, just enough!


https://www.cnn.com/2009/US/10/30/blue.jeans.mill/index.html

A good write up on one of the largest US denim suppliers. True to suspicions, most jeans, regardless of price, are made with roughly equal quality denim. That being said, you'll pay up for a style / fit. I'm not sure you should be paying up for someone to destroy / bleach / cut holes in them though...


----------



## udeshi (Sep 29, 2005)

There are different grades of denim, just like different poplin (broadcloth). Ringspun is better, selvedge in theory even better, but I have usually only seen it available in heavier weights - London not being that cold, and me not liking wearing rigid cardboard jeans, have not gone down that route.

There is a difference in price and quality between good and bad denim, and one can tell the difference. One can also tell the difference between good and bad trims. Does one necessarily need gold plated or titanium oxide coated rivets/zippers is another question and down to personal choice. I would prefer softer pocketing to reduce the risk of chaffing, but after that, the sewing thread is more or less the same and the rest is down to the pattern and the style of the jean. One style will never fit everyone. I used to like 501s, but my thighs are too big, and so end up with jeans restrictive in the legs, or comfortable jeans that are way too big in the waist. The rest is down to marketing. 

To be different, and hopefully better, our jeans are made of ringspun denim, or cotton/linen, or cotton cashmere denim. They have soft cotton shirting on the inside waistband, the same pocketing as in our suit trousers, and hand sewn mother of pearl buttons. We also do a model with side adjusters as found on savile row trousers, with rear pockets on the yoke seam. But at the end of the day, they have to fit. You can get $1000 jeans, but if they don't fit, they still look like $5 trousers. 

Dollar for dollar, and widely available, hard to beat 501s. If they were still made in the USA, even better. By the same token, one could say that all the car an average person needs is a VW Golf. I would have said Toyota, but.....


----------



## AdamsSutherland (Jan 22, 2008)

I have four pairs of 7's in the same cut (and 2 pairs picked up in other cuts but i hate them passionately, now). They are the only jeans I've purchased while in college... up until now. While I love the cut (Slouchy), the durability is questionable and they are prone to stretching out. My first pair, that I've worn for 3+ years now, just gave out right behind the crotch yoke... must be from rubbing as I have big thighs from lifting. Also, they've reached surprising levels of popularity considering the price tag. It was finally time to make the switch...

I've been reading about raw denim for several years now and finally pulled the trigger on a pair of raw RRL straights. Today was my first day in them and I'll tell you right now raw isn't comfy off the rack. It's rough, doesn't seem to give at all, and might even stand up by itself. However, I know some people who've been into raw for a while and they love it. It certainly is nice to be wearing something much more substantial than 7's thin cotton/3% elastane blend, too.


----------



## cmacey (May 3, 2009)

The Dandy said:


> I'm told the ones made by Polo Jeans are quite good, what do you think? Classic Blue Jeans style that can be worn with anything, that's what i need.


Levi's 550...


----------



## BarringtonAyre (Nov 9, 2008)

Has anyone considered having a pair of denim trousers made?


----------



## PMRuby (Jan 13, 2010)

AdamsSutherland said:


> My first pair, that I've worn for 3+ years now, just gave out right behind the crotch yoke... must be from rubbing as I have big thighs from lifting.


I have the same problem and the same thing happened to a pair of my 7's. It was more of a wear-out than a tear, so I actually just got an iron-on patch and pressed it on. If you're careful, it can be done in such a way that you can't tell by looking at the outside.


----------



## Leon (Apr 16, 2005)

Albam



Leon


----------



## bwep (Apr 17, 2005)

I decided to take NoVayguy's advice and decided to look at RRL jeans. They are not sold at the RL store in Highland Park, the purple label store. Nor are they sold at the Polo store in Northpark mall. They are available at the RL boutique in west village in Dallas, a store that carries primarily casual wear and in particular RRL. I loved the fit and the denim. Needless to say I walked out with a pair. Thanks!!


----------



## poly.kid (May 13, 2010)

Just come across this thread via a quick search. 

During my time at College and then University (in the UK), I've spent (perhaps unwisely) a lot of time, effort and money developing a collection of what I suppose would generally be termed mid to high end jeans. As far as pre-washed "blue" jeans go, I'm surprised nobody has mentioned Replay. For what it's worth, I regard them as the best denim producers there is. Primary reason being the fit is extremely consistent and a very good fit at that (I'm a regular size 5'9 11.5st) and most importantly they last - both in the material and style sense. There are seldom few Levi's jeans that I would recommend purely because I've bought 3 pairs in the last 5 years, each of which have ripped in various places, making them unsightly enough as to either not wear them or have them patched up and sold on eBay.

Paul Smith jeans are also worth a mention if this is strictly about blue jeans, decent fit and a nice solid blue colour.

Finally, I'd like to end by championing the cause of raw and selvedge denim. My rationale when it comes to buying new jeans is thus: brands such as Levi's typically charge around £60-150 depending on what it is you want, yet the quality of denim and design is often inferior to raw denim produced and sold by brands such as Nudie who charge around the same price. I'd assume that most on here aren't particularly bothered about the "aging" that the appearance of such jeans undergo over time but the longevity of them compared to standard pre-washed is something worth considering.


----------



## TMMKC (Aug 2, 2007)

The best blue jeans money can buy is the pair that looks the best on you and makes you feel like a million bucks...regardless of the label.


----------



## Buffalo (Nov 19, 2003)

theCardiffGiant said:


> Let me just add that the best jeans I've ever worn were these from Brooks Brothers. Fit, rise, construction, color -- everything was perfect for me. As an added bonus I found them tucked in the back of a Factory Store for an astonishing $25. Light wash jeans look like something from Jay Leno's closet. Dark wash is where it's at.


I also find the BBs jeans to be outstandingly comfortable and durable.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

*Wranglers*

While 501's shrink to fit me perfectly, I can say from direct knowledge that many people I know who work around cattle and perform other ranch and rural chores in the Real West prefer Wranglers. I have no idea why.


----------



## Leighton (Nov 16, 2009)

godan said:


> While 501's shrink to fit me perfectly, I can say from direct knowledge that many people I know who work around cattle and perform other ranch and rural chores in the Real West prefer Wranglers. I have no idea why.


Dirt cheap and very durable?



poly.kid said:


> Finally, I'd like to end by championing the cause of raw and selvedge denim. My rationale when it comes to buying new jeans is thus: brands such as Levi's typically charge around £60-150 depending on what it is you want, yet the quality of denim and design is often inferior to raw denim produced and sold by brands such as Nudie who charge around the same price. I'd assume that most on here aren't particularly bothered about the "aging" that the appearance of such jeans undergo over time but the longevity of them compared to standard pre-washed is something worth considering.


Good god man!!! 60 pounds for a pair of Levis!!!!???? They're only $30-$40 here. amazon.com usually has what you want for the "sale" price permanently. If not them, then Kohls usually has it. Everything else is pointless. I think paying someone to "age" your jeans is wasteful and insincere. TBH at that price I can just run around and continually destroy a pair every two years and not give a hoot.


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

Leighton said:


> Good god man!!! 60 pounds for a pair of Levis!!!!???? They're only $30-$40 here. amazon.com usually has what you want for the "sale" price permanently. If not them, then Kohls usually has it. Everything else is pointless. I think paying someone to "age" your jeans is wasteful and insincere. TBH at that price I can just run around and continually destroy a pair every two years and not give a hoot.


I can get 501s for 150 RMB, which is around around £15 GBP.


----------



## a tailor (May 16, 2005)

i wear "6p" brand jeans. regardless of cost they are the most exclusive jeans in the world. thats because only one person in the world is allowed to wear them. ME.
thats cause i make them myself. ha ha ha!


----------



## Checkerboard 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

MikeDT said:


> I can get 501s for 150 RMB, which is around around £15 GBP.


 But they're probably counterfeit!


----------



## BarringtonAyre (Nov 9, 2008)

why not get your jeans tailor made? They are proving incredibly popular at the moment, you get everything you want from your favourite jeans, in the denim you want and they fit you perfectly!


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

Checkerboard 13 said:


> But they're probably counterfeit!


Most likely, in fact it's a foregone conclusion. One just gets used to assuming almost everything with a well known make is a counterfeit.

Probably made in the same sweatshops as the 'genuine' 501s which cost so much.


----------



## helo-flyer (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm sorry if I'm somehow out of the loop, but what is the justification for purchasing jeans in the $200+ range if its not an increase in quality? An argument can be made for fit, but with the hundreds of brands out there, can't one find a moderately priced pair of jeans in almost any fit/style? Maybe its because I'm only 25 and I spent a little bit more on a house than I probably should have, but in no way can I ever justify high end casual clothes (250 for a polo shirt???). Especially because at any given time I can walk into BR and find a polo shirt I like in my size for $20 on the sale rack. I realize its not going to last forever, but I happen to really like the cut of their polos and the complete absence of any logo. I've had similar experiences at places like Calvin Klein and JCrew. For the most part their clothes are fairly fashion forward and while I would never pay retail, I can often find something I like extremely well priced during sales...

Honestly though, I am curious as to the justification for high-end casual. While I realize that people on this board would rarely fall into this category, I never cease to be amazed by people who spend hundreds on casual garments, but still look like utter crap


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

I've enjoyed Lucky and 7 brand jeans; both can be found at discounts.

The truth is that jeans vary widely with respect to fit, and I think what matters more than which brand is going to a place with a wide selection of different kinds. Levi's stores offer that, though they're not the only ones. So don't go thinking "501 or nothing," go with an open mind and ideally a girl-friend or other such partner who can judge which fit suits you the best. From my experience, as far as women are concerned, it's all about what different kinds of jeans do for the butt.


----------



## poly.kid (May 13, 2010)

helo-flyer said:


> I'm sorry if I'm somehow out of the loop, but what is the justification for purchasing jeans in the $200+ range if its not an increase in quality? An argument can be made for fit, but with the hundreds of brands out there, can't one find a moderately priced pair of jeans in almost any fit/style?
> 
> Honestly though, I am curious as to the justification for high-end casual. While I realize that people on this board would rarely fall into this category, I never cease to be amazed by people who spend hundreds on casual garments, but still look like utter crap


I agree that it is irrational to pay £200/$200 or more for jeans if there is no increase in quality. However, my point is that here in the UK, buying any pair of branded blue jeans is likely to take you into a certain price bracket - as mentioned in my previous post - and there exists a definite difference in quality between jeans in said price bracket and those that cost a bit more.

I'd also like to offer a potential justification for high-end casual. For example, take someone of my circumstances. I'm 22, just graduated from university in a fairly nondescript city which offers little to the man who dresses and behaves like a gentleman. My wardrobe contains a wide ranging selection of attire from jeans to tweed trousers, trainers (or sneakers) to Grenson/Loake brogues. The predominant culture here for most males let alone those in my age group is to follow fashion trends such that it is now considered the norm to sport slim fitting straight leg jeans, shirt/t-shirt and shoes/trainers. This is generally the case regardless of income or status. The only time I find myself in a situation suitable to get my tweed trousers and brogues out is generally to go to the local racecourse meets.
As such, I would suggest that dressing in keeping with the local culture you are exposed to could very well be explained as a justification to spend extra on high-end casual clothing which for the most part will fit better and be of a more appealing design.
Suffice to say, I do understand your point about those who spend fortunes on poor casual garments but again in my personal experience I find that such people tend to be those who have more money than sense.

I believe different attitudes to dress to be somewhat intriguing and I'm interested to know whether people (in a hypothetical scenario such as my own) would prefer to stick with their principles and turn out in their finest threads and stand out amongst their peers or to abandon such principles?


----------



## helo-flyer (Nov 22, 2008)

poly,
Its readily apparent we are conversing from different sides of the Atlantic however, being fairly young myself, I often follow current trends as well. I also have a closet full of wool pants, suits, blazers, and button down shirts that unfortunately don't get the constant wear for which they were intended. My day to day attire (in the summer) generally tends towards the casual, i.e. polos/linen shirts, a pair of nice shorts (or linen pants if I'm feeling brave) and boat shoes or sandals (gasp)... That said, to find decent fashion forward clothes I don't need true religion jeans or brioni polos. In fact, almost every time I hit the local outlet mall I find one store, whether it be JCrew, Banana Republic, or Calvin Klein among others, to have absolutely ridiculous sales, like jeans for under $10 or merino sweaters for $5. In fact, just last week I got a pair of wool pants and jeans from BR for a grand total of $20, and a few months ago I got two sweaters from CK for a grand total of $15.


----------



## poly.kid (May 13, 2010)

Your situation sounds fairly similar to mine with the notable exception that I would substitute your choice of pants for jeans/chino's with boat shoes, brogues or trainers depending on the occasion etc.

I also seldom pay RRP for any fashion branded clothing purely because of the rapid change in trends and prices. I'm heading out to NYC in 2 weeks and I'm looking forwards to visiting some of your famous malls and picking up a few bargains!


----------



## berto (Nov 20, 2003)

Wal-Mart Faded Glory house brand, $10. Just basic indigo denim with no fake aging, fancy stitching, or corporate logos. No one will know you bought them at Wal-Mart. Tell folks you bought them on sale at Bohemian Boutique in Manhattan for $175.

If not these, I like like T Bahama and R Lauren.


----------



## Gromson (Oct 11, 2009)

The more I look, the more I come back to 501 STF. Just buy true to size on the waist and +2 on the length and you'll have great fitting jeans, classic jeans for under $40. Easy to order on line from Sheplers.


----------



## amplifiedheat (Jun 9, 2008)

Beau said:


> nice skinny jean


 No oxymorons.


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

It's a tricky question which depends on what is your definition of "best". The most comfortable jeans I own is a 7FLM.


----------



## archduke (Nov 21, 2003)

There is a make called Sugar Cane that mekaes exact copies of vintage levi's. Anyone tried them?
Heard about them from an article on a natty dresser called Schoonmaker.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

TMMKC said:


> The best blue jeans money can buy is the pair that looks the best on you and makes you feel like a million bucks...regardless of the label.


You mindreader you! 

Although I had it worded slightly differently in my mind ready to post.

The best jeans are the ones that fit you best, feel best on you, and that you think look best on you, regardless of price.


----------



## kev777 (Jul 14, 2009)

BarringtonAyre said:


> why not get your jeans tailor made? They are proving incredibly popular at the moment, you get everything you want from your favourite jeans, in the denim you want and they fit you perfectly!


Just what ball park figure would a tailor made pair of jeans run at ??


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

kev777 said:


> Just what ball park figure would a tailor made pair of jeans run at ??


$59 https://www.makeyourownjeans.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1&products_id=775


----------



## camorristi (May 9, 2010)

I would consider this 7FAM my best jeans.


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

Has anyone ever bought these jeans?

https://www.allamericanclothing.com/


----------



## alec4444 (Apr 27, 2009)

Gromson said:


> Or you could go with some nice Japanese denim...


+1 here. Both on the store and the style suggestion. Have a look at Pure Blue Japan - they rock. Slim straight.

--A


----------



## Mike147 (Jan 15, 2006)

*Levi's for Brooks Brothers?*

They say made in the USA of imported fabric. Wonder if they were always making jeans for BB and now they are selling the brand as well - 'ala' J Crew...

https://www.brooksbrothers.com/timelessclassics/levis.tem


----------



## Saltydog (Nov 3, 2007)

Gotta speak up for Levis 501. 505 if you must zip.


----------



## kev777 (Jul 14, 2009)

BarringtonAyre said:


> why not get your jeans tailor made? They are proving incredibly popular at the moment, you get everything you want from your favourite jeans, in the denim you want and they fit you perfectly!


What would a pair of your jeans run at ??????


----------



## jean-paul sartorial (Jul 28, 2010)

archduke said:


> There is a make called Sugar Cane that mekaes exact copies of vintage levi's. Anyone tried them?
> Heard about them from an article on a natty dresser called Schoonmaker.


I have.

On the 1947 jeans, they really go all out in terms of replication. They go beyond just using the vintage looms to even going out and trying to reproduce the rivets and zippers on vintage equipment.

The problem with the 1947 jeans is that they wore their jeans kinda tight in those days, so not everyone is going to look good or even be able to comfortable wear them. So you definitely want to try them in several sizes before you plop down $250 on a pair.

If you want to try something a little different you can try a pair of jeans from which the company gets their name. They make jeans that are actually made partially from sugar canes. Put them up close to your nose and you can smell them. They are even scratchier and uncomfortable than raw selvage, but they arguably break in a little bit better. And they have a bit of a subtle to distinct tint to them (depending on the wash. Kind of greenish) because of the cane.

They have come up with some interesting dyes on the non-vintage repro jeans as well. They used to have one where they dip the jeans into green tea; don't know if they still make it.

I had a friend who was deeeeeep into denim couture to the extent he eventually started his own denim shop, so I've gotten to wear a lot premium denim from pairs he bought and didn't want or didn't fit or sales samples or things that didn't sell, etc.

I think the hardcore people who buy 3-4 $300 pairs of jeans a year or who wear their Nudies 50 times before washing them are a bit nutty. But I do recognize that a really premium pair of jeans broken in just right feel better than anything you've ever worn. And there is something cool about knowing that wear every fade mark and stain and fray and sag came from. It's kind of a picture of your life, and it's almost like a wearable work of art you created that is 100% unique. Most people wear jeans A LOT more often than they wear suits. So in that respect it makes sense to pay more for jeans as an item of comfort and personal expression than a nice suit. Cheaper, too.

I would also strongly argue that the average woman under 35 is going to be A LOT more impressed by a guy in a really nice pair of jeans than a guy in a really nice suit, if you care about such things.

I'd say I generally have 3 pairs of jeans. One beater pair to get dirty doing chores or wearing around the house, one everyday pair for going out (usually $30 Luckies and you can get them at Costco) and one premium pair (currently some Nudie Big Bengts) for nicer occasions.


----------



## amplifiedheat (Jun 9, 2008)

Saltydog said:


> Gotta speak up for Levis 501. 505 if you must zip.


 I remember hearing so many good things about 501s, trying a pair on, then trying to button the fly. I am a guitarist--my fingers are nimble and strong. It could not be done. I walked out with a pair of 505s.


----------



## poundand (Jun 8, 2010)

amplifiedheat said:


> I remember hearing so many good things about 501s, trying a pair on, then trying to button the fly. I am a guitarist--my fingers are nimble and strong. It could not be done. I walked out with a pair of 505s.


weird. my clumsy engineer hands aren't even good at guitar hero and i have no problem with them.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

jean-paul sartorial said:


> ...
> I think the hardcore people who buy 3-4 $300 pairs of jeans a year or who wear their Nudies 50 times before washing them are a bit nutty. But I do recognize that a really premium pair of jeans broken in just right feel better than anything you've ever worn. And there is something cool about knowing that wear every fade mark and stain and fray and sag came from. It's kind of a picture of your life, and it's almost like a wearable work of art you created that is 100% unique. Most people wear jeans A LOT more often than they wear suits. So in that respect it makes sense to pay more for jeans as an item of comfort and personal expression than a nice suit. Cheaper, too.
> 
> I would also strongly argue that the average woman under 35 is going to be A LOT more impressed by a guy in a really nice pair of jeans than a guy in a really nice suit, if you care about such things.
> ...


LOL. It seems our hard core denim fanciers enjoy something in common with our outlaw (or wanna-be outlaw) biker buddies. Prior to wear, a new members colors must be 'beaten in'....having motor oil, urine and a variety of other substances poured or otherwise placed on them, after which they get driven on and hauled behind bikes and sometimes stomped on by the membership, prior to being proudly worn by the new member for perhaps, the rest of eternity. Indeed there are some women who seem excited by such soiled and odorous denim and leather. However, should you ever make it to Sturgis during bike week, take a good look at some of those "hard core" biker babes before you commit to wearing soiled denim as an attractant!


----------



## Scott Hill (Jun 9, 2009)

For premium denim, I like The Stronghold jeans from Los Angeles. They do a lightweight denim for Summer, a dark wash denim with a slight stretch.. that is the perfect jean to wear with cashmere and or a blazer and nice sport coat.. I have 4-5 washes and 2 different fits " in stock " On hand are sizes 32 -38 . There is a straight leg and a slightly more relaxed fit. For blazers and cashmere I prefer the dark denim - with slight stretch.. made of Salvage Japanese denim of the highest quality. You can read about the dinim on my web site: www.scotthillbespoke.com


----------



## Charles Saturn (May 27, 2010)

There is an outfit with stores in New York and San Francisco called Self Edge that deal exclusively in Japanese denim, they appear to know to what they are talking about. https://www.selfedge.com/ Unless you can get to the store in person, it appears that sizing a pair is challenging. This is especially the case with rigid or dry shrink to fit denim. Though they do sell some sanforized, pre-shrunk brands. I have read a good many complaints regarding the current quality of Levis denim, lamenting the shift to lighter weight, 12 oz denim from the earlier 14 oz. Still though, at $32 a pair, an enduring value.


----------



## archduke (Nov 21, 2003)

jean-paul,

Thanks for the reply. I did not realize that the selvage denim is not soft, or can it become soft after washing many times? My Nudie jeans are very soft and the cloth is comfortable.


----------



## Checkerboard 13 (Oct 6, 2009)

jean-paul sartorial said:


> I would also strongly argue that the average woman under 35 is going to be A LOT more impressed by a guy in a really nice pair of jeans than a guy in a really nice suit, if you care about such things.


I have never been very interested in _average _women!


----------



## demondeac (Aug 2, 2010)

Sums it up!


----------



## jean-paul sartorial (Jul 28, 2010)

archduke said:


> jean-paul,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I did not realize that the selvage denim is not soft, or can it become soft after washing many times? My Nudie jeans are very soft and the cloth is comfortable.


Sorry, I missed this earlier.

Yes, the raw denim starts off as rather stiff. It can be rather uncomfortable, especially if you intentionally buy them tight so as to allow them to loosen an relax (some people really put themselves through torture).

At any rate, after a week or two they soften to the point where they are a little stiff but manageable. And they just continue to soften with increased wearing/washing.

After about maybe 6 weeks months of fairly constant wearing, they will feel like a very well-worn pair of jeans. The advantage is that by the time normal jeans feel that good, they're about to fall apart. But you'll be able to wear your raw denim for a long time. They're essentially new jeans at that point.

Basically, what you've done is taken the breaking-in process that occurs at the factory via repeated harsh washings and chemicals and done it the old-fashioned way: by wearing them.

As a result, they will have stretched and softened in the exact places you need most while remaining sturdy in other places. That staggered, non-even break-in personalizes your jeans in both look and feel.

You can accelerate the breaking in process with more washing, but at the expense of getting that personal look and feel. Nudie recommends 60 days of wearing before the first wash. I compromise and wash mine every 2-3 weeks of wearing.

If you make it through the break-in period, a pair of raw denim jeans will be the softest, most comfortable pants (not just jeans but pants) you'll ever wear.


----------



## govteach51 (Aug 3, 2010)

godan said:


> While 501's shrink to fit me perfectly, I can say from direct knowledge that many people I know who work around cattle and perform other ranch and rural chores in the Real West prefer Wranglers. I have no idea why.


There is a thought that Wrangler's hold up better to to work and cow crap than other jeans.....The real reason? Chicks dig cowboys and the Wrangler jeans are part of the "dress."


----------

